# survival medical courses



## Kirkscape (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone know any good wilderness medical and bushcraft skills courses? I want to be able to go on longer hikes and stuff, but also be able to look after myself if the SHTF! 

All suggestions welcome!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

You might be interested in downloading this.
When there is no doctor.

http://tacticalintelligence.net/blog/where-there-is-no-doctor-and-dentist-free-download.htm


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure how much time you are willing to put into it, but one of the best ways you can learn medical skills is through your states EMT program. It teaches you a ton on modern day medical care. Its a pretty quick process, but its one you will have to find out depending on your state. 

After completing this program you could easily add more natural remedies as your personal form of medicine, but still have your underlying knowledge in modern medical.


----------

